# Yellow discharge



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Y friend has a 3 yr old doe due to kid around the i25th of November her udder is just starting to develops does this look normal imagejpeg_0.jpg


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can start discharging about a month prior to kidding.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I did know that just have nvr seen it so yellow made me worry


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

The cervix and vagina may be cleaning themselves to prep for kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be sure to do a sniff test in case, yellow like that, is kinda a weird color, but to be sure do the sniff. If it doesn't have a foul odor, it is OK. 
If it smells bad, she has an infection.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My pygmy doe had a ton of neon yellow discharge once during pregnancy.. It was our first kidding so we had no idea what it was. The kids were fine after she had them and she was fine, so ? Who knows what it was.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank goodness not my doe I am not fond of sniff tests lol but no funky smell my friend told me so thinking it normal for her hopefully thx!!!


----------

